# Goldies im Aquarium



## Speedy 1975 (16. Dez. 2012)

Ich habe mir ein 54l becken gekauft weil ich einen meiner goldies aus dem teich holden musste da er irgendwie ne fiese entzündete wunde hatte(eventuell von der katze die immer am teich angelt) und da er nicht schnell genug wieder fit wurde habe ich ein billiges 54l aquarium im baumarkt gekauft und ihn dort reingesetzt zusammen mit einem nachwuchsminigoldie.
Nun ist es so das ich noch zwei goldfische bei meinem vater in einem alten aquarium habe wo sie überwintern sollten,sie waren auch krank aber jetzt sind sie wieder fit.
ich würde sie gerne in mein aquarium mir reinsetzen weil das im HWR steht und auch schöner aufgebaut ist.
Im frühjahr sollen dann alle wieder zurück in den Teich. 
Nur weiss ich nicht ob 3x 6-8cm Goldies und 1x2,5cm Goldie für so ein becken zuviel ist.
Bleiben sollen sie definitiv nur bis zum Frühjahr dann gehts wieder ab in den Teich.


----------



## Joerg (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Die Goldies mit der Entzündung solltest du erst mal separat mit hoher Temperatur, Medikamente, Salz ... halten.
Zur Überwinterung reicht ein Behälter im Keller bei weniger als 10°

Wenn du sie nachher zusammen halten willst, hängt viel von der Temperatur ab.
Der Platz sollte reichen aber ab 10°C ist Filtertechnik und WW nötig.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

ein Filter läuft in beiden becken,die bei meinem vater stehen in einem unbeheizten raum und wie gesagt die bei mir im hwr aber da ist es auch nciht so wirklich warm.
was die heilung angeht muss ich sagen sind alle wieder fit nur noch ohne schuppen die wunden.
die beiden bei mir sind auch sehr mobil unterwegs in ihren aquarium und sau frech,immer klopperei mit dem spiegelbild


----------



## koifischfan (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Gegen Goldfische im Aquarium ist nichts einzuwenden.
Ich habe vorletzten Herbst 3 Babys eingesetzt. Sie leben mit Guppys, 2 __ Shubunkin und einem __ Wels zusammen. Mein Aquarium faßt 200 Liter.

Werden die Goldis zu groß, kommen sie wieder nach draußen. Noch haben sie eine Länge zwischen 4 und 8 Zentimetern.


----------



## canis (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Zur Überwinterung von ein paar wenigen, kleinen Goldies reicht ein 54L-Becken aus, keinesfalls aber für eine Dauerhaltung. Filterung muss sein, auch im Winter.


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

bei mir in ca. 130 Litern schwimmen Goldi Nachzuchten von vor 2 JAhren, 2 davon werden im Frühjahr ausgewildert in den Teich, die andren 4 bleiben im Aquarium, denn das sind ,,Krüppelchen" die auch nach 2 JAhren nicht grösser als 2-4 cm sind....  aber nett sind se  ..anbei mal der Größenvergleich der ,,Krüppelchen" mit 2 JAhren


----------



## muh.gp (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Hallo,

also ich habe auch gerade mein "Nachwuchscenter" im Wohnzimmer stehen. Ein einfaches Aquarium aus dem Baumarkt mit 60 Litern, Filter und Heizung. Meine grlorreichen Sieben entwickeln sich prächtig. Zwei sind schon gelb, einer klassisch goldig. Momentan beginnen zwei weitere sich zu verfärben, bin gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.

Im Frühjahr gehen alle sieben in meinen Teich und dürfen sich in der freien Wildbahn rumschlagen. Das musste ich auch meiner Gattin versprechen.... Aber die sieben Fische sind Gold wert, schließlich wareen sie mein Hauptargument, damit ich im Frühjahr ein zweites Loch in den Garten buddeln darf! ;-)

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lollo (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*



muh.gp schrieb:


> und Heizung.



Hallo, 

diese kannst du dir sparen. Goldfische sind Kaltwasserfische, und kommen mit deiner Wohnzimmertemperatur ganz gut so klar.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

eine heizung war bei meinem auf dabei.....denke wir haben das selbe baumarkt set gekauft 

Sie sollen auch wirklich nur über den winter dort bleiben und dann im frühjahr wieder in den teich......
wobei vermissen werde ich die vollansicht der blubbers schon


----------



## Joerg (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Wie Lollo schon schrieb, solltest du die Heizung bei Goldies weglassen.

Der Hunger ist etwas geringer und natürlich dann auch die Ausscheidungen. 
Insbesondere die Wasserwerte profitieren davon, da die Baumarktsets einen kleinen Filter haben.

WW nicht vergessen, wöchentlich sollten es mindestens 20% sein.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Heizung liegt im Regal noch verpackt..... Das die goldies keine Heizung brauchen war mir klar da die im Teich ja auch keine haben.


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

bei mir im Becken sinds eh immer so 22 Grad ca...  auch ohne Heizung...  die Lampen heizen ja auch...  da mein Aquarium sehr zugewachsen und vor allem eingefahren ist, brauch ich den Filter nur so 2 mal im JAhr saubermachen.... ist immer sehr wenig ,,Dreck" drin....   und Wasserwechsel mach ich auch nicht so oft


----------



## muh.gp (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Hi,

der Gedanke mit der Heizung kam mir so noch nicht, aber Danke für den Hinweis. Dann stecke ich das Ding nämlich aus und habe auch wieder den Stecker für die Leselampe frei... ;-)

WW mache ich alle zwei Wochen inkl. Bodenreinigung mit "Absauger", Filter ist alle vier Wochen dran. Und dass die Jungs und Mädels im Frühjahr wieder in den Teich kommen ist vollkommen klar, ist ja wie bereits gesagt eines meiner Erweiterungsargumente...

Allerdings machen die Fische im Wohnzimmer richtig Spaß! Mal sehen, ob ich im nächsten Herbst im Teich wieder Neuzugänge für das Nachwuchscenter finde...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Speedy 1975 (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

im Wohnzimmer ist Heimkinotechnisch zuviel los das wäre wohl nicht gut für ein ganzjahres aquarium deshalb stehen sie ja im hwr,wobei die rundumansicht der blubbers gefällt mir.
ein 1,5m hochteich mit frostsicheren scheiben im garten das wäre ja auch ne idee
ähhh wie waren nochmal die lottozahlen


----------



## Speedy 1975 (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Noch mal ne andere Frage. 
Grade der Grosse goldie schwimmt immer ganz aufgeregt die Scheibe hoch und runter.....als hätte er seine  irren fünf Minuten. 
Das macht der sehr häufig.
Bei Google habe ich gelesen dad es sein kann dad er sich erst an den glaskasten gewöhnen muss und auch das dort sein Spiegelbild irritierent ist,das kann auch ein paar Wochen andauern.
Habt ihr sowas auch????


----------



## Joerg (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Kann auch sein der bettelt nur um Futter.


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

meine machen das nur wenn sie die Futterdose sehen, deshalb steht die eigentlich immer ,,ausser Sichtweite" ;-)


----------



## Speedy 1975 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Wie ihr wisst habe ich ja zwei goldie im aquarium.
Der grössere von beiden ist der den ich gesund gepflegt habe und er ist bisher noch sehr gut drauf und zutraulich. 
Heute ist mir aber was besorgniserregendes aufgefallen. 
Seine Wirbelsäule scheintvsich zu krümmen.
Nicht sehr aber man sieht es,da ich im Sommer ja einige Schwierigkeiten mit Krankheiten hatte macht mir das schon etwas sorgen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann?
Das das Becken eigentlich zu klein ist auf Dauer ist mir klar aber der Winter hört ja einfach nicht auf.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Oder kann die verformung daran liegen das die wunde die er hatte sehr gross war. 
Der goldie hatte ein daumennagel Grosses loch und war aufgebläht wie ein kugelfisch. 
Hatte im Sommer mit bakteriellen Infektionen zu tun. 
Der kleine goldie schwimmt seit Ende Oktober mit ihm in dem Becken und an ihm sieht alles gut aus. 
Auch der appetit der beiden ist ungebremst.


----------



## Lucy79 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Hallo Speedy...

das gibts bei Fischen häufiger.. eigentlich sollte man dann die Vermehrung dieser Tiere verhindern weil sich das vererbt und die Tiere schwer beeinträchtigen kann...  ( bei Aquarianern wird da normal kurzer Prozeß mit gemacht)    hmm..  bei uns schwimmen 7 Orfen, die haben wir mit 5 cm gekauft und die haben nach 2 Jahren nun 40 cm....  waren immer unauffällig, seit letzten Herbst bekam der eine auf einmal ne Verkrümmung hinten kurz vor dem Schwanzansatz...  es stört ihn GsD nicht....  er schwimmt normal...  fänd ich auch traurig so nen grossen Fisch wegen so nem MIst töten zu müssen.. man hängt ja auch dran...  vermehren tun sich die Orfen bei uns nicht ( sind ja genug Fressfeinde).. weshalb ich mir da auch wenig Gedanken mache....


----------



## Speedy 1975 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Naja der arme hatte ja ne echt heftige Infektion und ich habe ihn im Winter drinnen wieder fit bekommen also kurzer Prozess kommt nicht in Frage dann war die mühe ja umsonst. 
Wenn es nur daran liegt das es von der Krankheit kommt dann geht wieder zurück in den Teich. Habe die fische ja für mich und will keine Wettbewerbe gewinnen. 
Das es irgendwas ansteckendes sein könnte glaube ich nicht da der andere goldie ganz in Ordnung aussieht. 
Das ich ziemlich üble Erfahrungen letztes Jahr gemacht habe mit dem Teich habe ich leicht etwas Panik das da was schlimmes ansteckendes unheilbares im Teich ausbrechen könnte.
Anfänger Angst


----------



## Lucy79 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

ansteckend sollte das nicht sein, entweder vererbt oder eben durch die Verletzung und das Narbengewebe....


----------



## max171266 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Hallo Zusammen,

Möchte euch meine kleinen Goldies und Schubis, in ihrem Winter Quartier auch mal vorstellen.

Eingezogen sind sie Anfang November, mit einer Größe von ca.2 cm 
.
Heute sind sie schon !!!..an die 8 bis 12 cm...wo wollen die noch hin  

Nun ja ich mag die kleinen, sind putzmunter und immer Hungrig 

gruss Manfred


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Hallo Manfred 


sind ja ordendlich gewachsen


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Hallo,

na dann auch mal ein Bild aus meinem "Nachwuchscenter":

 

Es wird Zeit für wärmere Temperaturen, so langsam wird der Platz für die sieben Fische eng.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

ich bin auch froh, wenn die 2 ,,Großen" raus sind.... die kleenen ,,Krüppelchen" werden wohl bis zum Lebensende drinnen wohnen


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

wenn man bedenkt, dass die gleich alt sind


----------



## Speedy 1975 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

Wie sind denn eure nachwüchsler ???
Meine sind von letztem Jahr schwimmen aber draussen in nen fertigteich. 
Als es letztens mal zwei Tage etwas wärmer war sind die hoch gekommen und da waren noch keine verfärbungen zu sehen. 
Ansatzweise bei wenigen.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Goldies im Aquarium*

hi Speedy...

da unsre draussen im Teich nur als Snack für die Orfen gedient hätten,  haben sie drin überwintert...  die grossen ziehen bald um, die Kleenen bleiben wo sie sind...  wohl für immer


----------

